# snail help



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Do you know what kind this is?
what does it eat?
It came from florida
is it safe?

roger


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i will have to look again, but i know there is a snail just like that one that eats corals and stuff. as soon as i find it i will write back. did you buy it, or find it?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

my brother found it and put it in my tank.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rogergolf66 said:


> my brother found it and put it in my tank.


Just watch it!


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I pulled them all out already.

Thanks


----------

